# Valencia area



## StevanP (Sep 3, 2017)

Good evening, I'm looking for some hints/tips/ advice please.
I'm a 53 year old single male presently working as a mortgage broker in the uk.
I want to sell up and move to Spain and have been looking at property online in the valencia area. With my budget I would probably need to go inland a bit and have seen properties in areas such as Xativa, Naquera and some closer to Gandia. Don't want to be too isolated but don't want to be in the middle of a big town or city either.
Without finding work would have around £1000pm to live on ( with no debt ) although I would prefer to find some kind of work if possible - happy to do most things but thought about teaching English. I speak a little Spanish but it's very rusty at the moment. Am happy to integrate into Spanish life but I suppose would be good to be near a few british too.
I suppose what would be most helpful and valuable would be the advice of anyone in a similar position who has made such a move and also advice on good areas to look at.
Thanks in advance for reading and for any help or info.


----------



## BobfromFrance (Aug 21, 2017)

Registering your UK car here or needing to purchase another will bankrupt you.

Health insurance will do the same.

Might suggest for you to wait for retirement or at least till summer - 2019 to see where you will stand.

Good luck..


----------



## StevanP (Sep 3, 2017)

Thankyou for the advice although I have built in to the cost of moving buying a car and allowed around £100pm for health insurance ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

StevanP said:


> Good evening, I'm looking for some hints/tips/ advice please.
> I'm a 53 year old single male presently working as a mortgage broker in the uk.
> I want to sell up and move to Spain and have been looking at property online in the valencia area. With my budget I would probably need to go inland a bit and have seen properties in areas such as Xativa, Naquera and some closer to Gandia. Don't want to be too isolated but don't want to be in the middle of a big town or city either.
> Without finding work would have around £1000pm to live on ( with no debt ) although I would prefer to find some kind of work if possible - happy to do most things but thought about teaching English. I speak a little Spanish but it's very rusty at the moment. Am happy to integrate into Spanish life but I suppose would be good to be near a few british too.
> ...


If you scroll on down the page you'll see links to several threads about Valencia and you might find something useful there. You could also look at the FAQ's and use the search facility to look at past threads about healthcare etc
As far as the teaching goes, depending on what you envisage doing I would hope that you'd like to do some kind of training in order to offer quality classes.
This info below is taken from a post of mine on another thread.


> The TEFL (Teaching English as a Foreign Language) qualification depends on what you want to do. If you want to work in a recognised academy or company you would more than likely need it to be able to work.
> On a more personal basis I think it depends on if you really want to be a teacher and want to get a good solid basis in teaching techniques and ideas, possible student problems, lesson planning and exposure to different teaching methodologies. Then you should definitely do the TEFL Certificate. However, if you’re going to teach a couple of neighbours now and a then, well it’s probably not worth the outlay. There are different courses you can do (adults, young learners, business etc). This link will give you more info.
> ELT (TEFL) courses at International House Barcelona (Spain)
> If you are in the UK, you could do a course there. I think the initial courses are 4 weeks intensive.


Lastly, don't forget about Brexit which might bujjer up employment chances for a good number of us


----------



## StevanP (Sep 3, 2017)

Thankyou for your response. Yes Ive looked at all the courses available for teaching English as a foreign language but don't really know how difficult it would be to find a job in that area. Of course brexit is a consideration and concern whatever shape that takes but trying not to let it is stop my plans. Thanks again


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

StevanP said:


> Thankyou for your response. Yes Ive looked at all the courses available for teaching English as a foreign language but don't really know how difficult it would be to find a job in that area. Of course brexit is a consideration and concern whatever shape that takes but trying not to let it is stop my plans. Thanks again


You can get an idea of jobs from these links
https://www.tefl.com/

Job Offers - Spainwise

and not in Valencia, but good for a nose round
http://lingobongo.com/


----------



## StevanP (Sep 3, 2017)

That's very useful thankyou. I tend to think that brexit or no brexit they will still want native English speakers. Maybe that's wishful thinking


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

StevanP said:


> That's very useful thankyou. I tend to think that brexit or no brexit they will still want native English speakers. Maybe that's wishful thinking


They will, but Spanish employers are obliged to offer to EU members first and can only offer to non EU if they can prove that there are no EU members for the job (which might well be the case, but it's a more lengthy and expensive business). Who knows how it will all pan out


----------



## StevanP (Sep 3, 2017)

Yes, who knows !! I think if finding work was an absolute necessity I wouldn't even consider the move. I think I would be ok without work....I don't need an extravagant lifestyle


----------



## BobfromFrance (Aug 21, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> They will, but Spanish employers are obliged to offer to EU members first and can only offer to non EU if they can prove that there are no EU members for the job (which might well be the case, but it's a more lengthy and expensive business). Who knows how it will all pan out


Do not Irish people speak English and are in the EU?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

BobfromFrance said:


> Do not Irish people speak English and are in the EU?


This is a repetition of my post stating this...


> They will, but Spanish employers are obliged to offer to EU members first and can only offer to non EU if they can prove that there are no EU members for the job


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi , We live near Xativa and you will certainly get more for your budget in the villages in the surrounding area. There are a number of english schools in the area that frequently advertise for teachers accepting the TEFL qualification and some I have to say being able to speak English being the only criteria. The rate of pay is not great though. Xativa is a lovely town with all the amenities you could want with a 36 min rail ink right into the centre of Valencia. Its not so far to the coast if you fancy a day by the sea and we love the area. Try googling for houses in Anna, Chella, Bolbaite,Navarres . I know of a few for local to us if you want any more info on where to find them , Good Luck ;-)


----------



## StevanP (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Maureen,

Thankyou very much for your message. Thats just the sort of info I was looking for. I'm hoping to come out to have a look at some houses soon and will look up the villages you mentioned beforehand. I'm not very familiar with the area so need to have a good look around. It's very interesting to know that English teaching jobs are available in the area. It doesn't really matter if the pay is not so good, would be doing it more for the enjoyment and keeping busy. Many thanks again.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks Maureen. Visited beautiful Xativa when holidaying in Valencia earlier this year. Was wondering about other towns


----------



## AlexNYC (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi there> I am Alex 54 in the US trying to do the same thing in a while. I was in Valencia in July and Loved it and I am coming bck in November to look aat some apartments. Would be cool to have a friend in Valencia going throught the same... Let me know if you want to chat sometime. Alex 





StevanP said:


> Good evening, I'm looking for some hints/tips/ advice please.
> I'm a 53 year old single male presently working as a mortgage broker in the uk.
> I want to sell up and move to Spain and have been looking at property online in the valencia area. With my budget I would probably need to go inland a bit and have seen properties in areas such as Xativa, Naquera and some closer to Gandia. Don't want to be too isolated but don't want to be in the middle of a big town or city either.
> Without finding work would have around £1000pm to live on ( with no debt ) although I would prefer to find some kind of work if possible - happy to do most things but thought about teaching English. I speak a little Spanish but it's very rusty at the moment. Am happy to integrate into Spanish life but I suppose would be good to be near a few british too.
> ...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Maureen47 said:


> Hi , We live near Xativa and you will certainly get more for your budget in the villages in the surrounding area. There are a number of english schools in the area that frequently advertise for teachers accepting the TEFL qualification and some I have to say being able to speak English being the only criteria. The rate of pay is not great though. Xativa is a lovely town with all the amenities you could want with a 36 min rail ink right into the centre of Valencia. Its not so far to the coast if you fancy a day by the sea and we love the area. Try googling for houses in Anna, Chella, Bolbaite,Navarres . I know of a few for local to us if you want any more info on where to find them , Good Luck ;-)


Are you sure?

We tend to go from Xativa to Valencia, on average, twice a month. The trains either take an hour or the fastest takes 50 minutes.


----------



## StevanP (Sep 3, 2017)

AlexNYC said:


> Hi there> I am Alex 54 in the US trying to do the same thing in a while. I was in Valencia in July and Loved it and I am coming bck in November to look aat some apartments. Would be cool to have a friend in Valencia going throught the same... Let me know if you want to chat sometime. Alex


Hi Alex,

Thanks for your message. It would be good to hear of your experiences with moving to Valencia. I'm hoping to get out there in the next few weeks to have a look at some property. Just a bit busy with work at the moment. When I get there I will be happy to let you know how I get on.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> We tend to go from Xativa to Valencia, on average, twice a month. The trains either take an hour or the fastest takes 50 minutes.



Yes , there is always a fast train available, here is an example from the train page ;-)


15:0215:38
ValenciaXátiva
36min•DirectoEncuentra tus billetes
15:3816:15
ValenciaXátiva
37min•DirectoEncuentra tus billetes
16:3517:10
ValenciaXátiva
35min•DirectoEncuentra tus billetes


----------

